# Itchy and scratchy had some work done.



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Slick nose job.
Youd fit in well in LA.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

salticrak said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Is that the yolk on the duck egg?
> ...


Straight into the rocks, when the owner abandons his craft in the outer break. I sure hope Dennis pure some extra rock resisting glass/Kevlar in there for this pilot.


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

And she is back with Papa Salti


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

DennisT said:


> And she is back with Papa Salti


Epic.
Im doing my bedroom in that whole pallet.lol


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

Zed said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > And she is back with Papa Salti
> ...


Looks like the mother duck broke her egg and shat herself, and the ever scavenging salti was there to pick up the pieces aith a smile!


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Hang on salti, don't they paint the end of blank firing weapons orange!

Prove me wrong my son

Pp


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

paddleparra said:


> Hang on salti, don't they paint the end of blank firing weapons orange!
> 
> Prove me wrong my son
> 
> Pp


That was almightily cruel, PP... but really funny! :lol:

Jimbo


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Looks like a big redhead lure now.


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Not sure about those teeth...what happens if you meet a big male shark in the mood for romance? :shock:


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

cjbfisher said:


> Rose said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about those teeth...what happens if you meet a big male shark in the mood for romance? :shock:
> ...


They are called claspers Salti. Take lube, and take it like a man. There are two, so you have lucked out. Thanks Rose. :lol:


----------

